# Macsek



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

A minap felfigyeltem a tévében a _macsek _szóra . Egészen jól hangzik  , csak eddig nem tudtam a létezéséről.

Szerintetek van ilyen szó a magyarban vagy valamilyen újkeletű "kitalációról" van szó, ami kezd elterjedni?   

U.I. Ha jól értem, akkor a _macska _szónak valamilyen "kedveskedő" változatáról lenne szó, nemtől függetlenül.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis!
Igen, létezik, jól is érzed. Teljesen elterjedt, de bizalmas stílusban: tréfás kifejezés, lehet szinte becéző is. Nekem olyan plusz is érződik, hogy a macska ügyessége is benne van. Tehát a becézést nem olyan értelmben gondolom, hogy "édes kis szőrmók", hanem hogy talpraesett, nem kell félteni.


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Szerintetek van ilyen szó a magyarban vagy valamilyen újkeletű "kitalációról" van szó, ami kezd elterjedni?


Semmiképpen nem új keletű, de csak nagyon bizalmas stílusban fordul elő szerintem.



Zsanna said:


> Nekem olyan plusz is érződik, hogy a macska ügyessége is benne van.


Érdekes. Én nem érzek ki belőle ilyesmit, de ilyen speciális szónál ennyi "szubjektív plusz" belefér.


----------



## Encolpius

Hókuszpók szokta mondani, csak ott hallottam.


----------



## franknagy

A "macsek" régi tréfás kifordítása a "macska" szónak.


----------

